

Dwolla is Holding My Money for Ransom - throwaway_skoog
http://skoogi.posterous.com/dwolla-is-holding-my-money-for-ransom

======
Sambdala
It's horrific, but anything to do with finance is so heavily regulated that
people are afraid to sneeze without filling out the proper paperwork.

When you add a small, but quickly growing, company with (likely) mediocre
and/or overworked support staff with an uncommon request, it's easy to get
stuck in the cracks.

